# Rider weight



## Ray Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

I am looking at the R3 SL. I am 6' and weigh 183. Can the frame handle my weight?


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Absolutely, no doubt about it...


----------



## Ray Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks - now the question is can I get it to fit.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ray Schneider said:


> Thanks - now the question is can I get it to fit.


Absolutely, no doubt about it... 

I'm 6' 200lbs on a Soloist 58. Some riders like a smaller frame than I do. (I'm still amazed at what people pretzel their way onto).


----------

